Ask HN: Any recommended online simulator to learn trading? - febin
======
daleholborow
Don't learn trading. That's a constant drain of time requiring constant
effort. Learn investing instead.

------
mslate
Simulations are the wrong approach if your goal is to "learn" trading. Nothing
can emulate real risk.

Perhaps others could suggest low-cost brokerages--I understand Robinhood has
very low trading fees.

------
AlexAmee
I found the app "best brokers" kinda nice.

For android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.elfsoft.bes...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.elfsoft.bestbrokers&hl=en)

For IOS

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/best-brokers-stock-market-
ga...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/best-brokers-stock-market-
game/id454862619?mt=8)

Once you have a solid understanding -> real money trading apps:

[https://www.investopedia.com/articles/active-
trading/111315/...](https://www.investopedia.com/articles/active-
trading/111315/top-5-apps-stock-traders.asp)

------
Rotdhizon
If you mean like stock market simulations with fake money, yes they're are
quite a few. Some even model the real stock market in near/full real-time,
just that you use fake money to see where you get. I'll leave it to you to
find them.

~~~
andywilko
Good recommendation...

------
SirLJ
Free simulator with a lot of historical data is the real Think or Swim
platform - the on demand feature (not available in the paper trading version)

